# Strange Friends



## Sheepshape (Mar 18, 2013)

Not the typical alliance! Bottle lamb, born yesterday as a triplet. Young cat.

Diva, the cat, purred and rubbed Amy the lamb straight away....no signs of aggression.


----------



## promiseacres (Mar 18, 2013)

Awwwww!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Mar 18, 2013)

That's so cute. My cat is bewildered by my bottle babies.  He does love having extra critters in the house though. He was best buddies with the teacup piggies when we had them in here. He would lay on the floor with his arms wrapped around them. Glad they are getting along!


----------



## terrilhb (Mar 18, 2013)

That is the sweetest picture I have seen in such a long time. Both the sheep and cat are beautiful.


----------



## Hillsvale (Mar 18, 2013)

I had a cat that looked exactly like yours... her name was piglet! lol cute pic


----------

